
Jamf Files for IPO - caseyf7
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-30/software-maker-for-apple-devices-jamf-files-for-u-s-ipo
======
ksec
I am going to guess, Apple talked to JAMF about a possible acquisition,
typical Apple fashion the price they gave was way too low. The deal felt
apart. JAMF knew Apple's intention to bring proper MDM in house. They quickly
filed for IPO. Meanwhile Apple went for shopping and finally settled on
Fleetsmith.

My theory is that Apple is about to attack the Enterprise market with more
affordable ARM Mac, along with iPad and iPhone.

